# Took Delivery Of 23 Krs



## Kapackwood (Dec 28, 2006)

I am excited to announce that I brought home my first Outback today. It is a 2007 23 KRS, Jasmine in color and it is beautiful. We are looking forward to some great times.

After months of reading the posts on this site I finally feel legit. I own one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kain









Hooray!! Another Roo joins the fleet!

Congratulations on becoming an official Outback owner...feels good doesn't it?









Enjoy, post often, and Happy Camping!

See you in Utah this summer








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Kain!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Isn't it great to have a beautiful new Outback in the driveway?
Congrats on picking up your new 'Roo!! 
Enjoy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kain said:


> I am excited to announce that I brought home my first Outback today. It is a 2007 23 KRS, Jasmine in color and it is beautiful. We are looking forward to some great times.
> 
> After months of reading the posts on this site I finally feel legit. I own one.


Congratulations & welcome to the Tribe!!!

Kain...after months of reading...you were already legit...Now you just get to have MORE fun!!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Kain, and enjoy your new Roo







. We love ours.

John


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome, we too just brought home a new roo Feb 10th. I so want to get out there and so some mods but it it just too cold here right now.. Come on Spring!! We did the same thing,, read here alot and finally bought one..


----------



## Kapackwood (Dec 28, 2006)

Its a simple mod for my first but I found a "Johny Light" at Lowes. It is a small tilt activated LED that you place under the toilet see. When you tilt the seat up, light goes on.

More mods to follow.

Kain


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome. You are going to love your new outback!


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats Kain,
We just got our Roo in January and we love it!!! This is the greatest site and everyone here is wonderful. They have helped us so much!!! They are great!! Nothing like the Outbacker Family!!!








Let us know when you take it out on your first camping trip!

Congrats!!
Ronda and Virgil


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome.
You are going to love it








We got ours in January and leaving today for our 3rd trip.








Enjoy.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new 'ROO. Ain't they great???
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We enjoy our 23 Roo too.. They are cool lil campers.. Congrats! Great choice!

Carey


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome!! Now get out there and have some fun.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Congratulations and Welcome!

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Kain to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS








Enjoy your new toy and have fun

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats Kain! I know you will love your new Roo as much as we love ours. Where are you located? What toys do you bring along? What is your tow vehicle? Looking forward to seeing pictures and good luck with it.


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------

